# Sony A6500 NOT Overheating.



## Yiannis A - Greece (Oct 14, 2016)

Dear friends,

i hereby post a link to a fresh youtube video, showing A6500 & A6300 recording side-by-side. The A6300 overheats and stops at 12:30 but, A6500 keeps going all the way up to 29:59. To be honest, i can't confirm if one shoots 1080p and the other 4K but, i have to trust the reviewers and believe that everything is equally adjusted in both cameras.

Here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM-TkJnr7O0.

Watch for yourselves and make your comments.

Have a nice afternoon from hot, shiny, summery Greece. Enjoy life and all those you love.

Yours
Yiannis.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2016)

There are at least two ways to help out with overheating.

1. A better heat dissipation path which drains heat away faster. This is difficult to do when you have in camera stabilization because the sensor must be free to move.

2. A improved sensor that generates less heat, sometimes just manufacturing techniques can reduce heating even if the sensor design is the same. Sometimes, two different sensors off the same assembly line may generate different amounts of heat. That's why computer processors are graded into different speeds, the ones that generate less heat can be run at higher speeds. They all come off the same production line and are tested for their ability to operate at higher speeds without overheating. Sony could be doing that as well, and selling lower performing ones to someone else.

Without some sort of design analysis or testing of several randomly selected bodies of each type, its hard to know if its just a sample difference, or a improvement. I'd expect some sort of improvement, but it will take more information to be certain.


----------

